# Seeking to join my partner in SA on a more permanent basis while continuing to work for UK firm



## alistairgbtaylor (4 mo ago)

Hi there,

I am hoping to spend time on a more permanent basis in SA, while continuing to work remotely for my UK company.

I appreciate there are tax implications. If I was to do 6 weeks on, 2 weeks back in the UK, would i avoid the visa limits, given it would be less than 90 days, and would i need to declare tax, as it would work out i'd be in the UK for less than 6 months and therefore more than 6 months a year in SA.

I have yet to get the green light from work but want to be fully equipped. Are there implications from their side with regard to paying me in pounds while i spend more than half a year in SA.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks,
Alistair


----------



## heanjo (6 mo ago)

Join "South African Visa Forum" on Facebook. Very good advice there. You may need to apply for a Temporary Visa which lasts 2 years & is renewable. They are taking at least 8 months to approve such visas at the moment. Join the group though, you'll get accurate information there.


----------



## alistairgbtaylor (4 mo ago)

heanjo said:


> Join "South African Visa Forum" on Facebook. Very good advice there. You may need to apply for a Temporary Visa which lasts 2 years & is renewable. They are taking at least 8 months to approve such visas at the moment. Join the group though, you'll get accurate information there.


Unfortunately as my question wasn't specifically visa related (geared towards tax declaration) they prohibited my post


----------



## heanjo (6 mo ago)

alistairgbtaylor said:


> Unfortunately as my question wasn't specifically visa related (geared towards tax declaration) they prohibited my post


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

alistairgbtaylor said:


> Unfortunately as my question wasn't specifically visa related (geared towards tax declaration) they prohibited my post


I think you need to consult a tax expect. A South African real expect. Because tax issues are serious. You can get prosecuted for tax evasion or not filing tax returns etc. And ignorance is no defence.


----------

